# Puppy gone mad!!



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Help! Tilly will be lovely all day and have mad 5 minutes in the evening and then go back to normal. Tonight it just went on and on running around like a loony tune and not calming down. 
Does anyone elses dog do this?


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes Bongo does this and we call it the Bongo barmies


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes Luna is doing it right now! We always take her into the garden so she can run around and burn off the energy!


----------



## chanelNo5 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes its def a Cockapoo thing lol xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau is 6 months old and still occasionally has her mad 5 minutes consisting of jumping from sofa to sofa and bouncing off doors - it doesn't last long and if she gets too mad my daughter picks her up for a cuddle and she calms down straightaway


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They all do it, usually it calms as they get older.....lucky yours only lasts 5 minutes...ours was 20 minutes every night around 8


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for the reply I thought she had gone mad!! 
I have never had a dog before so have nothing to go on.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We used to call Lady a gremlin, she would hunch her back she would be running so fast...and making growing noises and the whole lot....we would all just lift out feet up and wait for it to be over....lol she only does it like once a month now.


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Milo is doing it right now, it's as though he is looking for mischief! Got daughter trying to distract and engage him in play, not that its working!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes, daisy has a 'mad moment' about 5 or 6 o'clock. We always put it down to needing her evening walk! She runs around like a looney from inside to out, grabbing something she shouldnt on the way! Normally a toy, washing, a shoe! Then it turns into a game of chase to retrieve said item which just makes her even more excited.  The kids think its hilarious! Me too actually, I love to see her having fun!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep ! It's a 'Poo thing x


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Maple does it too. I have noticed that she has started doing it when she sees my mum, she just goes manic. The only way to calm her down is to get her to lie on her back and put your hand into her mouth!!! (Maple I mean, not my mum!)


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes lots of things for me to learn!! She slept like a log after it though.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Some people call it the 'doodle dash' - I have always called it a 'zoomie' having heard it called that on another site Teddy still does it occasionally, and I think it look hilarious. Often wonder WHY he does it, though.... Looks like an explosion of excess energy to get rid of..


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Eddie does it everytime he gets wet!!! 

So not only do with have 15 minutes of a crazy Cockapoo tearing around the room we have a WET crazy Cockapoo 

Oh and he is 1 year old - I have a feeling they don't grow out of it, but hopefully I'm wrong?!!!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Im afraid 'mad half hours' are not exclusive to Cockapoos, you want to have a Vizzie or an Akita doing the wall of death


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

We had a golden lab (i think Mum said he was a lab x collie cross?) when I was younger and I have very fond memories of his mad half hours, where he would hurtle around the garden in a figure of 8! It was so funny 

Max has mad moments also, and I love watching him! Sometimes he's outside for it and he runs around manically either with a toy or without, it's so much fun to watch and makes me giggle


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

My Tilly does this at least twice a day, especially when we let her in the garden! She runs round and round in circles...honestly anyone would think that I don't take her for a three mile walk every day!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Eddie does it everytime he gets wet!!!
> 
> So not only do with have 15 minutes of a crazy Cockapoo tearing around the room we have a WET crazy Cockapoo
> 
> Oh and he is 1 year old - I have a feeling they don't grow out of it, but hopefully I'm wrong?!!!


Ha Ha - in my experience they don't grow out of it !!
Rascal still has these moments, he actually barks and chases Scamp round and round - its hilarious !


----------



## ellie (Aug 3, 2011)

olly does it regular about 8 o clock he goes crazy bouncing off everything it usually lasts about 10 minutes,. i worry in case he hurts himself.him but ive tried to catch him to stop him but it just gets him more excited and makes him worse


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ellie said:


> olly does it regular about 8 o clock he goes crazy bouncing off everything it usually lasts about 10 minutes,. i worry in case he hurts himself.him but ive tried to catch him to stop him but it just gets him more excited and makes him worse


dont try and catch him, he will just think its a game and will rum more and for longer. try and get is atention get invalved in his game with a ball or something. dont chace him get him to want to come to you.


----------

